# Not ready to move to US, what are my options?



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Hi,

I have got my passport back with my US green card (through the DV lottery) and it expires November 2009. I have looked over loads of threads but still have some questions.

My current situation:
I'm in a same-sex relationship (partner is English, I'm Australian) and I live in the UK (residency through partner). I applied for the lottery a few years ago while living in Australia and finally was lucky! My partner can't get a green card but can get a transfer with her company but only after staying with them in UK for 2 years. 

I don't want to travel and live in the US without her but we would like to reside there permanently once she gets a transfer. I don't see any other way that she could immigrate with me, unless through work sponsorship. I'm hoping to go to the US in November and stay with a friend in Atlanta who I listed on my green card forms. 

Questions:
1. Once I go through airport immigration I will apply for a SSN after 10 days, then a bank account and then possibly a drivers licence. When does the actual green card come in the post? Weeks, months, years? Is it generated from me arriving in the US or from applying for a SSN or do I need to do anything else?

2. Can I travel outside the US before I get the actual green card?

3. I was thinking about applying for a re-entry permit for 2 years so that will give us time to work in UK, then relocate to the US permanently. How long approx. will it take to get a re-entry permit? I would hope to apply once I get my SSN and possibly apply for it on my 2nd visit in December or January 2010.

4. Would working in the UK temporary and wanting to stay with my partner be grounds to be granted a re-entry permit? 

I appreciate any responses, the forum has been very helpful, well done everyone!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

1. Used to be in the 2 to 6 week time frame. However, USCIS have reported long delays due to renovation of the card-producing facility. The card is generated from you arriving in the US by the paperwork done by the officer in secondary inspection. If you want it to go to a different address, ensure you tell him/her at this time. Also, ensure that your name is on the mail box where it's being delivered -- Claven types in USPS have been known to return them to the sender if they think it's not your mailing address. 

2. Yep. The green card is merely proof of your status. CBP will stamp the MRV in your passport which is another proof -- valid, in this case, for a year. However, don't expect those outside the immigration system (e.g. airline check-in employees, DMV drones, etc) to actually understand this. Be prepared to stand your ground.

3. You're thinking along the right lines. The area of abandonment is very tricky. I'd have a lawyer consult if I were you.

4. See above. You need to craft a case with a reasonable chance of success.

Other points. The Federal year turns on Nov 1. Don't you have to enter before then? The "I'm hoping to go to the US in November" worries me. Did you mean late October?


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> 1. Used to be in the 2 to 6 week time frame. However, USCIS have reported long delays due to renovation of the card-producing facility. The card is generated from you arriving in the US by the paperwork done by the officer in secondary inspection. If you want it to go to a different address, ensure you tell him/her at this time. Also, ensure that your name is on the mail box where it's being delivered -- Claven types in USPS have been known to return them to the sender if they think it's not your mailing address.
> 
> 2. Yep. The green card is merely proof of your status. CBP will stamp the MRV in your passport which is another proof -- valid, in this case, for a year. However, don't expect those outside the immigration system (e.g. airline check-in employees, DMV drones, etc) to actually understand this. Be prepared to stand your ground.
> 
> ...


My green card sticker in my passport expires 28 November 2009 so I assume I need to be in before this date?

So once I get stamped at the airport I can travel overseas before the actual green card arrives and shouldn't have any problems getting back into the US about a month or two later?

Thanks Fatbrit.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mfowler said:


> My green card sticker in my passport expires 28 November 2009 so I assume I need to be in before this date?


Were you DV2009?



mfowler said:


> So once I get stamped at the airport I can travel overseas before the actual green card arrives and shouldn't have any problems getting back into the US about a month or two later?


Wouldn't go as far as no problems! You'll have no problems with CBP. Airline check-in staff I can't vouch for. The new ESTA system (you don't need it!) has rather thrown a spanner in the works. Just be firm but polite if you meet one who was busy eating donuts during the training class. You are a permanent resident and the proof is the stamp on your MRV.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Were you DV2009?
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't go as far as no problems! You'll have no problems with CBP. Airline check-in staff I can't vouch for. The new ESTA system (you don't need it!) has rather thrown a spanner in the works. Just be firm but polite if you meet one who was busy eating donuts during the training class. You are a permanent resident and the proof is the stamp on your MRV.



Yes I was a DV 2009 winner. Green card in my passport has an expiry date 28 Nov 2009 so I assumed this is the date I need to be in the USA before. Is there anywhere I can check if that's correct? At the embassy they said I had to enter within 6 months of being granted so that date corresponds.

I will also need a new passport this year as I've only got one free page left, although I have many other spots for entry stamps. If I get a new passport once in the US will I need to get another Green Card put in it? 

Is there anything other than the closed envelope I got, x-rays and proof of financial standing I will need to bring with me for immigration at the airport?

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I am confused - what GC is stamped into your UK passport?


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

twostep said:


> I am confused - what GC is stamped into your UK passport?


Sorry for confusing... last month I was granted a green card (Immigrant Visa) through the DV2009 lottery and I had a sticker placed in my passport, which will be a temporary I-551 once endorsed at point of entry into US. 

Does that make more sense?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The stamp will say

'Processed for I-551. 
TEMPORARY EVIDENCE OF 
LAWFUL ADMISSION FOR 
PERMANENT RESIDENCE 
VALID UNTIL [date].
EMPLOYMENT AUTHORIZED'


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> The stamp will say
> 
> 'Processed for I-551.
> TEMPORARY EVIDENCE OF
> ...


Davis1 - that is correct. 

So I've assumed I can come into the US anytime before the expiry date on the sticker. It's a little frustrating that they don't send out any useful information with your passport, just an envelope you can't open!

Can I apply for the re-entry permit as soon as I arrive in the US or do I have to wait until I have the actual green card and SSN?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

mfowler said:


> Davis1 - that is correct.
> 
> So I've assumed I can come into the US anytime before the expiry date on the sticker. It's a little frustrating that they don't send out any useful information with your passport, just an envelope you can't open!
> 
> ...


Always best to get everything in your hand before you go to the next stage ...but not compulsory


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mfowler said:


> Yes I was a DV 2009 winner. Green card in my passport has an expiry date 28 Nov 2009 so I assumed this is the date I need to be in the USA before. Is there anywhere I can check if that's correct? At the embassy they said I had to enter within 6 months of being granted so that date corresponds.
> 
> I will also need a new passport this year as I've only got one free page left, although I have many other spots for entry stamps. If I get a new passport once in the US will I need to get another Green Card put in it?
> 
> ...


I thought that DV2009 candidates must enter the US before the start of the federal 2010 year on Nov 1. So your situation worries me. I could very well be wrong.....or someone at the consulate could have made a mistake. But it's worrying me! Greatly! Anybody else have a nagging doubt here?

Stamps in expired passports is no problem provided your country gives you the old passport back when you renew -- just carry both passports!

Yep! Just take your passport, the mysterious envelope (don't open it!) and your x-rays. The latter they never even look at. You can hang them on the wall as a souvenir.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> The stamp will say
> 
> 'Processed for I-551.
> TEMPORARY EVIDENCE OF
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

I finally got throught to the US Embassy in Dublin (where I got my visa processed) and they said I have until the date stamped on my visa (28/11/09) to enter the US.

I'm looking at going over in early Nov for 4 days and applying for my SSN. I won't have been there for 10days but I'm not in a hurry to get it. It will be waiting for me on my return to the US, which will be in 4-5 months, probably around April next year. I will apply for a re-entry permit once I can get enough time off work to spend a few weeks in the states. 

1. When you apply for your SSN do you get it straight away or do you have to wait til you get the actual card? No hurry I just need it to open a bank account!

2. Does anyone know if there's anyway you can get a Bank Account without having a SSN?

3. Also which immigration line do I go to when I arrive in the US? 

Thanks for all your replies, much appreciated advise!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mfowler said:


> 1. When you apply for your SSN do you get it straight away or do you have to wait til you get the actual card? No hurry I just need it to open a bank account!
> 
> 2. Does anyone know if there's anyway you can get a Bank Account without having a SSN?
> 
> 3. Also which immigration line do I go to when I arrive in the US?


1/ Wait 10 days before going to the SSA and applying for a card. If you go earlier, your info may not have made it across computer systems -- and the issuing of the card and number will actually take longer since they will instigate a manual check.

2/ You can open a bank account without your SSN. The law is thus: if you have a SSN, you must provide it. If you don't, you must document your identity. Of course, individual banks and their employees do their own things. Walk into a Manhattan branch of Bank of America to open an account and nobody will bat an eyelid that you're johnny foreigner. Choose one of the 4 branches of the Middle-of-Nowhere Saving Bank 20 miles outside Tulsa, and they'll be struggling to even understand your accent.

3/ Whichever one the important officer directs you to. Best bet is to have your envelope in your hand so they can clearly see it. If no-one directs you, take the johnny foreigner line -- it's not like you're not going to be stuck there for the next hour anyway.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> 1/ Wait 10 days before going to the SSA and applying for a card. If you go earlier, your info may not have made it across computer systems -- and the issuing of the card and number will actually take longer since they will instigate a manual check.
> 
> 2/ You can open a bank account without your SSN. The law is thus: if you have a SSN, you must provide it. If you don't, you must document your identity. Of course, individual banks and their employees do their own things. Walk into a Manhattan branch of Bank of America to open an account and nobody will bat an eyelid that you're johnny foreigner. Choose one of the 4 branches of the Middle-of-Nowhere Saving Bank 20 miles outside Tulsa, and they'll be struggling to even understand your accent.
> 
> 3/ Whichever one the important officer directs you to. Best bet is to have your envelope in your hand so they can clearly see it. If no-one directs you, take the johnny foreigner line -- it's not like you're not going to be stuck there for the next hour anyway.



Thanks Fatbrit, you are full of excellent knowledge!

I might try my luck on getting the bank account opened first and then apply for the SSN on my 2nd visit! I'm not sure what I can use to prove my address as I'm staying with friends in Atlanta and it will be my address until I move over permanently. I'm going to email BoA to ask what I need to open an account. 

I'm really looking forward to coming over, wish it could be for longer but not possible at this stage. The weather is getting colder here 

Cheers


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mfowler said:


> Thanks Fatbrit, you are full of excellent knowledge!
> 
> I might try my luck on getting the bank account opened first and then apply for the SSN on my 2nd visit! I'm not sure what I can use to prove my address as I'm staying with friends in Atlanta and it will be my address until I move over permanently. I'm going to email BoA to ask what I need to open an account.
> 
> ...


If your friend doesn't mind, send your bank statements to that address to establish a US residence. On this trip or the next grab a driver license (Georgia has the funny habit of removing your UK license when you apply BTW) and other stuff that could later demonstrate that you intend to live here. Even a library card is better than nothing. Don't forget to also file your US taxes.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Re-entry 
You have to apply before leaving the US.

GA DL
Some recent changes, go through the fine print of DMV GA, I still have my German DL, when going for your auto/bike DL take the boat test as well - it is cheaper as package and living in GA you will sooner or later end up driving a ski boat.

Checking Account
Ask for W8 status which you can change upon your move.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

twostep said:


> Re-entry
> You have to apply before leaving the US.
> 
> GA DL
> ...


Thanks twostep.

What is W8 status and should I ask for it when I first apply for an account? I will make a deposit and won't be using it until I move over permenantly.

I have a Full Australian and UK drvier's licence so can part with one of them and both are easy to get a replacement. I looked on the GA licence website and looks like I will have to do a theory and practical test, does anyone know if that's correct? Is there anyway around them?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mfowler said:


> I looked on the GA licence website and looks like I will have to do a theory and practical test, does anyone know if that's correct? Is there anyway around them?


There will be a booklet somewhere on the website (like the Highway Code) to read before you take the test. The biggest mistake most expats make is ignoring the parts about drivers under 21 -- since they believe it doesn't apply to them. However, since most of the drivers taking the test are under 21, questions about that appear in the test. It ain't rocket science, though. Budget a couple of hours to learn and take the theory test. 

The theory test is usually no more than a 5-minute potter round the block. It's pretty difficult to fail it. Running over and killing a small child may mean you'll have to retake it....but that's probably about it.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

I now have another dilemma.... the friend who I was going to stay with and use her address has now said I can't, mainly due to her still being in the process of getting her status changed/approved... something long those lines... she is from Spain, is married to US citizen and has lived in US for quite a while now. 

So not sure what to do.... I just need somewhere safe for my mail to go to until we move over. I think my partner will get transferred to Boston or NY within the next 1-2 years so I will apply for a re-entry permit on my 2nd trip to the states. I just need a temporary address!! Anyone got any advise? I assume a mail box or mail service (if there's any) wouldn't be acceptable... time is ticking for me.... Nov is fast approaching!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Nothing like real friends:>( I am sorry to hear that. Any friends, relatives business partners?

A mailbox will not do as you need your mail forwarded when your GC arrives. How will you explain at your potential citizenship interview, that you left on your passport without GC? Fatbrit!!!

Your partner's transfer is his business according to immigration. You need a valid reason for YOUR stay ourside the US to get re-entry granted.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Nothing like real friends:>( I am sorry to hear that. Any friends, relatives business partners?
> 
> A mailbox will not do as you need your mail forwarded when your GC arrives. How will you explain at your potential citizenship interview, that you left on your passport without GC? Fatbrit!!!
> 
> Your partner's transfer is his business according to immigration. You need a valid reason for YOUR stay ourside the US to get re-entry granted.


Difficult one, that one. USPS may well be reluctant to deliver to a mail box. If the card gets returned as undeliverable, it's often a nightmare. However, if you can't find someone to lend you an address, you've really no other choice. 

But you can leave without the physical green card. The stamp on your visa is good for up to 1 year -- not that you should be out for more than 6 months without entering the start of the abandonment game. OP might find they need to start establishing a life here before their partner gets to move to keep their status.

The re-entry permit does indeed need a valid reason. It also needs a longer stay since I believe you now get the wonderful biometrics treatment.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you Bev. I did not know that the stamp gives you GC privileges perse for a year.

USPS delivers to PO boxes. Until you get your mail you are in limbo about the contents.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

We're trying a few people through friends so hopefully somebody will come up soon.

Bank of America got back to me and they just need two forms of ID, they didn't say anything about proof of address but I assume I will need something? I'm also wondering if we could open a joint account? All our accounts are joint at present but my partner will not have any residancy status until she gets a trasnfer so not sure if it's possible to get her name on the account as well.

Thanks for your replies guys, much appreciated.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, you will need an address to open an account. Sign up for on-line banking and statements. Keeps the paper flow down. You can add your partner - with documentation.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mfowler said:


> We're trying a few people through friends so hopefully somebody will come up soon.
> 
> Bank of America got back to me and they just need two forms of ID, they didn't say anything about proof of address but I assume I will need something? I'm also wondering if we could open a joint account? All our accounts are joint at present but my partner will not have any residancy status until she gets a trasnfer so not sure if it's possible to get her name on the account as well.
> 
> Thanks for your replies guys, much appreciated.


No real problem with proof of address -- even heard of folks having the paperwork delivered to the personal banker and picking it up at the branch while they're living out of motels looking for somewhere to live. The only condition for your partner to open as well is that they need to be present. Also, you may have slight issues where one person does not have a social security number with accounts that pay interest.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Thank you Bev. I did not know that the stamp gives you GC privileges perse for a year.
> 
> USPS delivers to PO boxes. Until you get your mail you are in limbo about the contents.


A lot of mailbox places provide a non PO box address using a unit number instead. But I have read of Cliff Claven types returning the green card to USCIS because the recipient doesn't live there.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Hey guys,

I finally got a NY address to use.... flying over this week, very excited! I'm a little hesitant about going through immigration at JFK... any tips? I will take the envelope, x-rays and bank statements... will anything else make it easier? I hate being interagated.

I'm only staying for a few days but will be back in a few months once my job finishes and will come back to sort out a re-entry permit. I assume I should be honest with immigration about this? I have no idea what questions they will ask! My partner is also travelling with me as we are going back to Australia for a visit on our way back to the UK.

I'm also wondering about my address. I gave a different one at my embassy interview and it's written on the paper stapled to the outside of my envelope. Will I be able to change this to the new one I have so my GC gets sent to the right place?

Thanks


----------

